
Show HN: A curated directory of resources to help you become a technical founder - umikumaha
http://founder.needmonkey.com/?r=hackernews
======
m52go
Nice list, but I'd prefer if all the text were not links. It makes accidental
clicks frequent and is just bad practice in general.

~~~
umikumaha
Good point, working on it now. Thanks for the comment!

